# One of my favorite fllash games!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I just thought I would share this flash game with everyone!

http://jiggmin.com/play.php?game=Platform_Racing

Its a foot racing game thats pretty fun, tell me what you think of it. It gets a little boring after you have beaten all the levels though.

P.S. Later I will post the link to a version of the game that has been hacked, lol.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 25, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Hi, I just thought I would share this flash game with everyone!http://jiggmin.com/play.php?game=Platform_Racing
> 
> Its a foot racing game thats pretty fun, tell me what you think of it. It gets a little boring after you have beaten all the levels though.
> 
> P.S. Later I will post the link to a version of the game that has been hacked, lol.


Wouldn't work for me? Could not connect to the server.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 25, 2008)

good game


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 25, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Wouldn't work for me? Could not connect to the server.


Yeah didnt work for me either fpr some reseon! well it might work later, not sure! :blink:


----------

